# Look at this



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a problem. After I burn my image on my screen and go to wash it out. The emulsion will bubble up and peel of in little pieces as I wash it out. Could it be that I have spread the emulsion to thick on the screen? Thank you for your input


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Are you sure your screens are completely dry? If so, are they thoroughly degreased?


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

De greased and dried for 24 hrs. ???


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

How is the humidity where you live? sometimes if the emulsion does not dry enough, it will bubble because it has not been properly exposed, and this could be either because you did not dry it all the way through or you did not expose long enough. Good luck and Aloha


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't know if the humidity is the issue. I will try drying one in my home to see if I see a difference. I just noticed the emulsion seemed super thick after it was burn and washed. That is why I asked if it could be too thick.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

The emulsion could be too thick, or exposure time too short. If you can't get a thinner coating, try increasing exposure time. If you don't have an exposure guide, it's all trial and error. God Bless.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
tshirt drying is also important process, if you do not dry it correctly then the paint will peel out.and the paint used also must be good quality paint.


----------

